
David Attenborough has betrayed the living world he loves - jxub
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/nov/07/david-attenborough-world-environment-bbc-films
======
etiam
Rubbish. Or show me a single series from the last three decades without the
mandatory remarks of threat and need for action. There's plenty enough, and
more, of it for the context.

Attenborough's thoughtful, tasteful presentations about the beauty and value
of nature has done and will always have done more for environmental awareness
and conservation than this ideologue nobody.

------
dev_north_east
How did I know it was George Monbiot before even opening it... Just watch the
last episode of Planet Earth season 2 ffs and stop whining.

